
A complete history of the rise and fall of ’90s chatroom (2014) - btw0
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2014/10/30/a-complete-history-of-the-rise-and-fall-and-reincarnation-of-the-beloved-90s-chatroom/
======
retsevrah
ctrl-f irc, ah, typical...

